# Shimano Saint vs. Race Face Atlas FR



## SeVV (May 6, 2009)

Hi there ! I`m looking for really strong, light and stiff crankset. I`m considering Race face atlas FR and shimano saint. What should I choose ? Thanks !


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

I can't give you any input on the RaceFace option, but I was looking at the same choice you are looking at now, and went with the new Saints (despite my Shimano allergy). There were several threads discussing this very topic in detail, you may want to look those up. Most people very pointing towards the Saint as having a superior system for attaching the crank arm to the spindle, and better quality/longer lifespan on the BB.

I have been VERY pleased with my choice so far...light, stiff, easy to set up, seemingly idiot-proof crankarm system...and they look bada$$ too! Can't comment on the durability yet, haven had them long enough.


----------



## Nick_M2R (Oct 18, 2008)

I have ridden and installed both, I like the Atlas FR's
I find they are easier to instal than the saints, and there is no difference in flex between the two, both are flex free

Plus the new atlas colours look friggen awesome, just installed the nurple purple ones on my mates bike and the purple looks sick in the flesh


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

I've run Atlas cranks in the past and have a set in the garage at the moment. I currently have Saints fitted to my bike. The Saints are easy to fit, as are the Atlas cranks. I've not had any issues with either cranks coming loose. I think the Saints look better. I never thought the Atlas cranks were flexy, but when i put the Saint cranks on they definitely felt stiffer.


----------



## Gman (Mar 31, 2005)

saints, done deal


----------



## Ithnu (Feb 16, 2007)

Seriously? This again?:madmax:

80%of people will tell you Saints. The Race Face fans will argue to the contrary.

Here is a very simple breakdown...
Race Face = stiffer AL (7000 series is 10% stiffer) -stiffer crank ARM
Shimano = stiffer interface - which leads to an overall stiffer crank SET
I believe the weights are similar correct?

But what the heck would I know? I just do mechanism and structural analysis in aerospace


----------



## yd35 (May 22, 2006)

both cranks receive mostly positive feedback. both are seriously rugged and stiff with the race face getting some negative comments based on a crank interface that apparently wears after several removals and installs, requiring more and more torque to get it tight. this crank interface wear issue is a problem people have had with past race face cranks though as far as i know, i have not seen anyone have this complaint for the race face atlas fr cranks. the race face weighs a little less (about 40 grams) and comes in more colors. 

i weighed all the issues and decided it was pretty much a toss up between the two. i don't remove and install my cranks much, so i did not think the interface issue, if it's even relevant, would be problematic. i could get them for a similar price so i just purchased the race face because it was in stock at the time, while the shimano was not. i've ridden the race face hard for the past two months, and i have no complaints.


----------



## Orange-Goblin (Jan 27, 2008)

Just got a full set of last years Saints for £80 /$130. Thats better than either i'd say.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

I like stuff that works.....with minimal maintenance......I have been riding Saints for over 5 years...no problems what so ever......I don't know how I would switch


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

I'm not sure that the RF arm is indeed stiffer. Sure it may use a stiffer material, but think about the profile of the crank? Perhaps Shimano's hollow arm can make up the difference.

Explain to me how the RF is easier to install? You have to muck around with preload washers. With the Shimano system, you turn the preload bolt at the end of the spindle to take out any slack, and then you tighten the two pinchbolts. Done. You don't even need a tool for the preload since it does not have to be cranked down. It is only to set the preload.

You have to CRANK on the RF arms to set the torque. If it's not at the right torque, it can loosen up and wallow out the interface. Removing and installing too many times can also wallow out the interface. 

Setting up chainguides is also easier with the shimano since the spindle attaches to the drive arm. You just slip it through the bottom bracket. You don't have to install and remove over and over again to check clearances.


----------



## monkies (Jun 10, 2007)

I have both cranks too (RF atlas FR on my trail bike, and the saints on the fr bike). I'm 150lbs so I don't notice any difference riding the two. However, the Saints were a piece of cake to install (you have to torque the hell out of the RF and to take them on/off isn't a fun process) and haven't needed any adjustments aside from the occasional pinchbolt tightening. RF look way cooler though but that's a matter of opinion.

PS The RF would come loose after EVERY ride....the tip I got from a bike shop was to attach the cranks without any spacers to get the threads all the way into the spindle threads. Then take the crank off again, and put the proper spacers in place, attach cranks and tighten away...hasn't come loose since!


----------



## MaxBS (Mar 30, 2008)

Like mentioned above youll have the 80% of the people saying Saints and the rest will go for Race Face. I had to make the choice and went for the Atlas FR's, so far no complaints. They are stiff as hell and no maintanence so far. Theyll both be great options, now its just up to the price. Also, RF customer service is excellent, so youll always be covered.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

What's up with the weekly Raceface Atlas vs Saint discussions in this forum? It's getting quite dumb and boring.

Again, this is the reason why the Saints are stiffer:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Second_moment_of_area


----------



## Huck Pitueee (Apr 25, 2009)

I use the atlas fr and don't like the sharp edges.Rough on the ankle bones.


----------



## Ithnu (Feb 16, 2007)

XSL_WiLL said:


> I'm not sure that the RF arm is indeed stiffer. Sure it may use a stiffer material, but think about the profile of the crank? Perhaps Shimano's hollow arm can make up the difference.


I said simple, the basic idea is that AL 7000 is stiffer than AL 6000.

I don't have the CAD for either. Get it to me and I'll do some engineer fantastico FEA and get back to ya. Until then, I keep it simple.

And the only reason I even pipe into these repetitive idiotic questions is that I'm bored


----------



## MaddSquirrel (Aug 5, 2005)

Lets just settle on the fact that RaceFace and Shimano are about the only cranks to actually buy. I am a fan of Shimano, simple, reliable, just plain works.


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

Ithnu said:


> I said simple, the basic idea is that AL 7000 is stiffer than AL 6000.
> 
> I don't have the CAD for either. Get it to me and I'll do some engineer fantastico FEA and get back to ya. Until then, I keep it simple.
> 
> And the only reason I even pipe into these repetitive idiotic questions is that I'm bored


Really bored then, 'cause you even posted twice.


----------



## SeVV (May 6, 2009)

So hmmm.. It doesn`t really matter which one I choose ?


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

SeVV said:


> So hmmm.. It doesn`t really matter which one I choose ?


There is a man who has three girlfriends, but he does not know which one to marry. So he decides to give each one $5000 and see how each of them spends it.

The first one goes out and gets a total makeover with the money. She gets new clothes, a new hairdo, manicure, pedicure, the works, and tells the man, "I spent the money so I could look pretty for you because I love you so much."

The second one went out and bought new golf clubs, a CD player, a television, and a stereo and gives them to the man. She says, "I bought these gifts for you with the money because I love you so much."

The third one takes the $5000 and invests it in the stock market, doubles her investment, returns the $5000 to the man and reinvests the rest. She says, "I am investing the rest of the money for our future because I love you so much."

The man thought long and hard about how each of the women spent the money and then decided to marry the one with the biggest breasts.

:thumbsup:


----------



## SeVV (May 6, 2009)

Okey  Which one should be better 165mm or 170mm ? Is the BB included in package in those variant? http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=26941


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

SeVV said:


> Okey  Which one should be better 165mm or 170mm ? Is the BB included in package in those variant? http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=26941


Are you going to pedal this bike around? Possibly climb it? Are you looking at a single chainring, or 2 rings? If you are going to be doing any kind of AM-style climbing/pedalling and such, def go 170mm. Only go 165mm if you prefer that feeling, and you ride essentially DH only on a bike with low BB height. Or, if you have REALLY short legs...


----------



## SeVV (May 6, 2009)

Hmm mayby You could tell me what are the disadvantages of Saint and atlas FR ? Im afraid that i could have trouble with atlas interface..


----------



## Sim2u (Nov 22, 2006)

With all intentions good and proper...your a dangerous chap asking qualitative questions such as the above...peoples heads are likely to pop...I know mine is verging on the edge, as is perhaps Ithnus's, he he he.

Bro use the search function on this site for peats sake cause these issues you mention, have been so ranted out, that its mind fodder for all the keyboard zombies fragged out on dictionary.com references rolf.


----------



## essenmeinstuff (Sep 4, 2007)

This should help settle any further discussions... :thumbsup:


----------



## Ithnu (Feb 16, 2007)

Iceman2058 said:


> Really bored then, 'cause you even posted twice.


3rd post, to point out the obvious


----------



## Sim2u (Nov 22, 2006)

He he he...LOL!


----------

